# 46/30 chainset



## rivers (1 Nov 2019)

As the title says, I'm on the lookout for a 46/30 chainset, 165mm cranks compatible with Shimano hollotech bb.
Thank you


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Nov 2019)

Rather than create a second thread, I am after the same but square taper version please as don’t have hollowtech or sram GXP.


----------



## Nibor (8 Nov 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> Rather than create a second thread, I am after the same but square taper version please as don’t have hollowtech or sram GXP.


Spa sell such a thing https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s109p3383/SPA-CYCLES-Super-Compact-Chainset-with-Zicral-Rings


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2019)

rivers said:


> As the title says, I'm on the lookout for a 46/30 chainset, 165mm cranks compatible with Shimano hollotech bb.
> Thank you


How about THIS?


----------



## rivers (11 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> How about THIS?



hoping someone has a used one kicking about. but the miche crankset has been on my radar


----------

